# Online Armor Firewall



## Severnyj (4 Апр 2011)

Online Armor Premium Firewall дополняет Emsisoft Anti-Malware продвинутым файрволлом - отличным инструментом в защите от всесторонних хакерских атак. Online Armor Premium Firewall не только следит за Вашим трафиком, но и за критическими изменениями в системе. 


*Файрволл с 3 режимами работы:*
Online Armor Premium перед запуском работает в стандартном режиме, который прост в использовании для любого пользователя. Речь идет не о технических тонкостях, а в решении вопроса: можно ли программе разрешить доступ в интернет или нет? В белый список можно добавлять программы, которые являются безопасными. В этом случае, файрволл автоматически разрешит доступ. В режиме эксперта имеются дополнительные опции для опытных пользователей. Например, запретить доступ к некоторым сетям или сайтам, которые были замечены в распространении вредоносного ПО. Третий режим — режим банкинга , который обеспечивает безопасную процедуру в проведении онлайн-банкинга. 
*Защита от кейлоггеров:*
Кейлоггер — это своего рода вредоносная программа, которая работает в фоновом режиме и отслеживает нажатие клавиш. Обычно такие нажатия отсылаются хакерам или третьим лицам — PIN-коды, логины, пароли от учетных записей интернет банкинга, кредитных карт. Online Armor надежно отслеживает, уведомляет и защищает от таких подозрительных программ. Постоянно контролируемый белый список, собирает названия безопасных программ. Для программ, находящихся в белом списке, Online Armor не будет беспокоить о их работе. 
* Защита и контроль DNS:*
Метод, который используется для подмены страниц Онлайн-банкинга, называется подмена DNS. У провайдера есть DNS-сервер, который преобразует ссылки на сайты, введеные в строке адреса браузера, в формат IP-адреса. Продвинутые мошенники могут перенаправлять такие данные на их собственные DNS-сервера, а затем выводить фишинговый сайт. Online Armor предотвращает попытки подмены, и проверяет, чтобы запросы шли к собственным DNS-серверам. В противном случае, будет выдано сообщение о различии DNS данных. 
* Контроль автозагрузки:*
Многие программы автоматически запускаются вместе с Windows, даже без ведома пользователей. В Online Armor имеются данные автозапуска, с уровнем безопасности (безопасный, небезопасный, неизвестно). Пользователь может сам решить, будет ли эта программа запускаться или нет. Online Armor так же содержит в себе белый список, в котором находятся имена безопасных файлов. 

Cкачать с официального сайта


----------



## GvU (28 Окт 2012)

Установил сегодня Aваст Free 7 + Online Armor Free 6 , не желают дружить вместе. 
Подскажите, кто какие связки использует с Online Armor free ???


----------



## Vladimir S. (30 Окт 2012)

Voldemar2007-72 написал(а):


> Установил сегодня Aваст Free 7 + Online Armor Free 6 , не желают дружить вместе.
> Подскажите, кто какие связки использует с Online Armor free ???



Добрый день!

Вы в исключения программы друг к другу добавляли? В Online Armor, как пометить файлы Аваста надежными, так и в Настройки - Исключения поместить папку Avast в исключения.


----------



## GvU (31 Окт 2012)

Добавлял в исключение со ровно винда загружается 5 минут. Сделал, с начало установил Online Armor Free 6 , потом Аваст . Аваст подумал что у меня есть антивирус , предложил совместимость второй рубеж защиты.И установился обрезанный. Сейчас все пашит. Еще с Авирой фри экспериментировал полет нормальный.


----------



## Matias (15 Мар 2013)

Несколько дней назад установил OA Free, настройка заняла не более пары часов. Был приятно удивлен, обнаружив в программе функцию RunSafer, позволяющую запустить любую программу с пониженными правами. Ежинственный недостаток фаервола - это надоедливый антикейлоггер. Он считает кейлоггером практически любую программу, поэтому я решил отключить его.


----------



## Matias (30 Сен 2013)

На некоторых форумах встречал пользователей, которые жаловались, что при удалении OA из системы нередко возникают проблемы. Для чего предназначена утилита Emsiclean? Она полностью заменяет стандартное средство удаления программ Windows или же должна использоваться только в том случае, если удаление программы стандартными средствами завершается неудачно?


----------



## koscl (30 Сен 2013)

вверху писали про совместимость с авастом...
У меня два ноута защищены связкой аваст8 + OA. Все работает хорошо.


----------

